# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Compatibility



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

Sitting here thinking about who to put in my tank when it comes [I know--kinda too much time on my hands]. Question:

Are black neon tetra compatible with

1) Bettas
2)Cherry fire shrimp

? Figgy


----------



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

Sitting here thinking about who to put in my tank when it comes [I know--kinda too much time on my hands]. Question:

Are black neon tetra compatible with

1) Bettas
2)Cherry fire shrimp

? Figgy


----------

